# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Middle school teacher arrested in steroid bust

## RubaHed

Lafourche/Terrebonne News 


Middle school teacher arrested in steroid bust 
05:00 PM CST on Thursday, March 4, 2004 

Houma Courier staff report 


A local teacher and coach has been arrested in what police are calling the biggest steroid bust in some time. 
Rene A. Guidry, 34, of Cut Off, was arrested Monday. 
State Police released information on the arrest Wednesday. 
Trooper Matt Trahan with Louisiana State Police Troop C, who said he got the information Wednesday, said Guidrys arrest on charges of possession with the intent to distribute steroids is the largest steroids seizure in Lafourche Parish in recent memory. 
A health and physical education teacher at Larose-Cut Off Middle School, Guidry is also an assistant football coach and the girls track coach. 
He has been employed with the school system since 1994, where much of that time he was at South Lafourche High School, said Floyd Benoit, a spokesman for the Lafourche Parish School Board. 
Guidry began working at LCO in 2000. 
His arrest comes after the U.S. Customs Service contacted State Police West District narcotics officers, notifying them that they had intercepted a package in the mail that contained about 7,610 dosage units of anabolic steroid tablets. 

Police say the package was addressed to Guidry. 


Narcotics agents with the State Police, U.S. Customs, the U.S. Drug Enforcement Agency, officials with the U.S. Postal Service and deputies with the Lafourche Parish Sheriffs Office took the package to Guidrys home on Monday. 


At about 4 p.m., agents placed Guidry under arrest after he had signed for and received the package, said Trahan. 


After his arrest, he gave agents permission to search his home, and during that search, agents found 3,677 dosage units of anabolic steroid tablets and 178 bottles, or 1,570 milliliters, of assorted liquid anabolic steroids in the home, said Trahan. 


Guidry was booked at the Lafourche Parish Detention Center in Thibodaux, where he was released after posting bond. 


Sheriffs Office spokesman Larry Weidel had not determined the bond amount by press time this morning. 


Benoit said Guidry has been suspended with pay pending the outcome of the criminal investigation. 


Police said the investigation is continuing.

----------


## bobbo23

Wow, first LR and now this. La cops are on a roll.  :Frown:

----------


## RubaHed

There's a big difference in importing 1 or 2- 10cc vials of test or whatever as opposed to several 50 cc bottles or more in amount. The first just gets you a letter from customs and your name in their database and a large amount if intercepted gets you a knock on the door and some time. I can't understand why a man in his position would keep over 150 cc vials of stuff in his house and be waiting on a package of that amount. 
I've had about 4 small parcels stopped over the past 4 years (10cc-20cc ea. pkg.) Not too bad, but with Customs renaming their division the "Homeland Security" they are going after all activity that isn't legal. Since I work on the waterfront, I see customs and some of what they do. With all the containers coming in the Port, they barely can x-ray 1% of them.
Don't they have anything better to do than to snatch my test or my buddy's cockspur's for their roosters? 

 :Strong Smiley:  

Big Mike (RubaHed)

----------


## budman_z71_24

I personally know this guy quite well. Never did any buisness with him, too **** smart I guess. He was so obvious about not only being on the ****, but selling it as well.

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

Then he had it coming =\

----------


## andromean

Do any of you guys ever get the real gear. *Posting of Sources not allowed* But I thinks its kinda fun to do while you work out. I'm 52 and I don't think Im gonna get any more. I might try some of the legit supplements on here.

*Please read the rules Bro, 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=130458

PM me if you have any questions

Thanks Bigen12*

----------

